# 1st Special Forces Group welcomes new command sergeant major



## Ravage (Jun 26, 2008)

http://sinepari.soc.mil/News/2008/June/SP-080626-01.html

FORT LEWIS, Wash. (USASOC News Service, June 26, 2008) – The *1st Special Forces Group *(Airborne) welcomed its new command sergeant major at a change of responsibility ceremony here June 23.

Command Sgt. Maj. Jeffery D. Stigall took over from Command Sgt. Maj. Michael A. Sherlock, who is transferring to Special Operations Command-Korea after two years of filling the unit’s top enlisted billet.

The ceremony was an emotional one for Sherlock.

“To serve as the *1st Special Forces Group* (Airborne) CSM is the achievement of a lifetime,” Sherlock said. “I look around now at the (noncommissioned officers) and leaders and I know the Group is in good hands.”

During Sherlock’s time as the unit’s top enlisted Soldier, he witnessed a number of changes and significant events in the unit’s history. Among the most important changes was the establishment of the Group’s Support Battalion. He has also served as an advisor to the commander during *1st Special Forces Group *(A)’s deployments to Iraq, Afghanistan, the Philippines and numerous other operations in the U.S. and overseas.

Col. Eric P. Wendt, *1st Special Forces Group *(Airborne) commander, lauded Sherlock for his leadership and advice during the past few years.
“Command Sergeant Major Sherlock has served with 1st Special Forces Group (Airborne) for many years,” Wendt said. “It’s hard to see him go.”

Stigall comes in from 10th *Special Forces Group* (Airborne) at Fort Carson, Colo., where he served as the 3rd Battalion command sergeant major.

However, this is not Stigall’s first tour with 1st SFG (A). Before his tenure with 10th SFG (A), Stigall served as the first sergeant with Headquarters Support Company, 2nd Battalion, 1st SFG (A) from June 2000 to July 2002.

He first came to *1st Special Forces Group *(A) in 1990, serving with Company A, 2nd Battalion after five years at 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment at Fort Lewis, Wash.

“It feels good to be back,” Stigall said in his short opening remarks. “I’m ready for the challenge.”








> Col. Eric P. Wendt, commander, *1st Special Forces Group* (Airborne), welcomes the Command Sergeant Major Jeffery D. Stigall during a change of responsibility ceremony at the Group’s compound at Fort Lewis, Wash. Jun. 23. Stigall now serves as the unit’s senior advisor and enlisted advisor. U.S. Army photo by Staff Sgt. Sean Thomas/1st SFG (A)


----------



## Pistol_Pete (May 27, 2011)

Mike, I served with him in Okie, 1SFG(A) (not in photo). Great guy, big fucking guns for arms that I always envied. Was definitely part of what made Charlie company what it was. Another one of the guys I looked up to.


----------

